# Painting motors



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> What is recommended when it comes to painting motors? Is it even recommended at all? There's talk of reprinting all our exhaust systems indoors and out and they want to touch up the motors too. Honestly I have no idea what the procedure is for this.


Maybe this will help...
http://www.kbs-coatings.com/motor-coater-kit.html


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

Our company does it all the time. Its an epoxy type coating i believe but I would think any paint that is appropriate for the environment would be ok.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Clean and prep of the metal surface, good primer then paint?
Limit overspray, watch air quality during painting


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Please please please please please please PLEASE mask off the nameplates!!! 

And do NOT remove them (they will get lost) or paint them first, then clean them with paint thinner and remove the legends.


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

JRaef said:


> Please please please please please please PLEASE mask off the nameplates!!!
> 
> And do NOT remove them (they will get lost) or paint them first, then clean them with paint thinner and remove the legends.


Amen


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

JRaef said:


> Please please please please please please PLEASE mask off the nameplates!!!
> 
> And do NOT remove them (they will get lost) or paint them first, then clean them with paint thinner and remove the legends.


I was told to remove ul tags from motors when scrapping, do u know if its a requirement?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> I was told to remove ul tags from motors when scrapping, do u know if its a requirement?


Not a requirement, but a good practice. It's a way to keep people from trying to use motors that you already KNOW are bad.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> I was told to remove ul tags from motors when scrapping, do u know if its a requirement?


UL tags?

Most motors are not UL listed.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> I was told to remove ul tags from motors when scrapping, do u know if its a requirement?


Not a requirement but some scrap yard or moteur shop they will get smart with this is remove the nameplate complety so no one else can use those moteur at all when they are in bad shape.

I have done that few time.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I worked at a motor rewind shop, we did work for a beer brewery. They wanted that equipment painted perfectly, exterior epoxy paint and additional epoxy coating over the winding. Color had to be the right tint everything.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


> UL tags?
> 
> Most motors are not UL listed.


Expl proif


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> Expl proif


Yes, that is why I said most.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

90% of our motors are painted. When we send them out to be rebuilt or install a new one, our paint shop will match up the colors to where they're being installed.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> I saw a girl texting & driving the other day & it really made me mad, so I rolled down my window & threw my beer at her.


That's fricken hilarious! :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

What should I paint this one with?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

erics37 said:


> What should I paint this one with?


replace it with stainless steel frame motor?
give the old one to the hobos let them have the copper.:laughing:


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

just paint it the same color as the dumpster so it blends in.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

erics37 said:


> What should I paint this one with?


Rustoleum? :laughing:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> What is recommended when it comes to painting motors? Is it even recommended at all? There's talk of repainting all our exhaust systems indoors and out and they want to touch up the motors too. Honestly I have no idea what the procedure is for this.


anyway you can take pics of the project?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Lep said:


> replace it with stainless steel frame motor?
> give the old one to the hobos let them have the copper.:laughing:





sseivard said:


> just paint it the same color as the dumpster so it blends in.





hardworkingstiff said:


> Rustoleum? :laughing:


Believe it or not that motor is still actually in service :laughing: It's running a blower fan on a large condensor unit. I think they're taking the "run it till it fails" approach.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Believe it or not that motor is still actually in service :laughing: It's running a blower fan on a large condensor unit. I think they're taking the "run it till it fails" approach.


Is that motor from the fish cannery? I like fish once in awhile from a can, sardines etc.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Lep said:


> Is that motor from the fish cannery? I like fish once in awhile from a can, sardines etc.


Yeah it's at one of their facilities in Newport. 150 hp ammonia refrigeration compressor basically just a giant snow-cone maker. It chills water and sprays it onto a big tin can thing and a rotating blade scrapes the frozen stuff off and it forms a fluffy shaved ice that they pack containers with. The condensor motor is so gnarley looking cause it's directly facing the weather.

They don't can anything there. They mostly do Pacific Whiting, as well as bottom-dwelling fish like halibut. They process (gut and fillet) stuff and then freeze it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Go to an automotive store and get engine block spray paint...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Lep said:


> anyway you can take pics of the project?


Take pictures of the painting project?? I guess I could. I don't care if they paint them baby chit green as long as it doesn't mess with my motors


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

When I was working in the motor and drive business, I can remember engineering types discussing the painting of motors.

There was some discussion about painting over old paint and doing it over and over again.
Heat was the center of the discussion.
The ribs or fins on cast iron frames do not transfer heat as well when they are covered with several layers of paint.

Rolled steel frames seemed to get the most attention as that thin band of steel must loose the heat.
Over painting it seemed was frowned on.
That sand blasting the old paint off first was the accepted practice.

Of course the motor should be disassembled before any sand blasting is attempted. And always replace the bearings.
One grain of sand is all it takes to ruin a bearing.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We disassemble and fire up the sand blast cabinet. We don't often paint motors though.


----------

